
Want your opinion – social product discovery platform - patomg
I&#x27;m Patricia, co-founder and CMO of Birdie.<p>We&#x27;re about to launch our Beta - a community for users to recommend &amp; review products with the help of AI-generated content. You can view our promotional video at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;birdie-video<p>We are looking for beta testers to give us feedback and interact with our Product team to help us develop something that&#x27;s really useful for online shoppers.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear your thoughts!
======
alehadade
It seems to be amazing!!!! Google and Amazon just show me products from
companies which paid them to rank better. I would love to have a better option
and ad-free!

------
patomg
Anybody who wants the Beta can sign up at www.birdie.ai

------
alexheikel
Looks nice. I'm in for beta.

~~~
patomg
Thanks, we will get in touch with you!

